# Next 5D Kit Lens



## libertyranger (Feb 12, 2012)

Just curious as to what people's thoughts are concerning the next kit lens for the new 5D series that should be announced soon. If you think a prime lens or other, state what you think it may be


----------



## zim (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd have thought if it can be bought with a kit lens it would be an IS lens


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 12, 2012)

New: 24-105 L IS II


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 12, 2012)

The EF 50mm f/1.4 II -- no #$% IS!


----------



## Jim K (Feb 13, 2012)

I think Canon is stuck going with an AF lens. That's not what I would like but I think that's what will happen.

I would like to see a choice. Body only, 24-105 kit or new 24-70 f/2.8 II

Edit: 2/17 Senior Moment - I thought I said IS lens. Also probably "need" a zoom.


----------



## bvukich (Feb 13, 2012)

It will either be the 24-105/4L IS or (hopefully) a newer version of it.

It will NOT be the 24-70 II, a lens that costs almost as much as the body now. It will not be a prime as they are not a general use lens.


----------



## marekjoz (Feb 13, 2012)

bvukich said:


> It will either be the 24-105/4L IS or (hopefully) a newer version of it.
> 
> *It will NOT be the 24-70 II,* a lens that costs almost as much as the body now. It will not be a prime as they are not a general use lens.



If lens in the bundle is 700$+ off, then why not?


----------



## well_dunno (Feb 13, 2012)

Kind of curious Canon stating they would like to promote aps-c users to FF eventually and then putting FF gear north of 2K... Assumption being aps-c users getting wealthier eventually?

Only way I would get a 24-70 mk2 is as a kit lens on 5D mk3 or x or whatever it is going to be, if reasonably priced... My vote is also 24-105 IS as the kit lens... Perhaps the rumored high mp cam (3D?) can be bundled with the new 24-70 mk2... IMHO...

Cheers!


----------



## pj1974 (Feb 13, 2012)

I believe that the 24-105L will remain the 'main' kit lens for the next 5D Kits lens (and I voted as such). My take on it, is that 'kit lenses' (even for the 5D level) are 'historically' a more all round lens - and perhaps a bit slower than a 'faster' lens (that's why I see the 24-70 mk II f2.8 as a more 'specialist' lens). 

The 24-105L is a well rounded, great lens - and can be used by many FF users to capture quite a variety of beautiful photos, from landscape, to portraits, and various photo genres in between. Ok the 24-105L is not a 'dedicated lens' for those applications, but it can do a number of things 'quite well' - which is why I believe it's a good 'kit lens'.

Of course, some resellers might 'bundle' other lenses, including the 24-70 (mk I old stock or new mk II) with the next 5D. And others might 'bundle' / reduce the price of a prime with it. 

I don't have a FF camera, but I had 2 x APS-C Canon camera bodies, including the 7D. I think the 15-85mm should be the 'kit lens' for that camera, but most times it wasn't bundled as such. I use the 15-85mm as my general 'walk around' lens, and it's focal length and usability (IS, USM, etc) work well - though when I need a specialist application, I'll use one of my other lenses, eg UWA, 100mm USM macro, 70-300mm L, etc.

The 24-105L is the 'most similar' to the 15-85mm for full frame, and has a very good focal range. I'm interested to read more people's thoughts / takes / perspectives. I have used a 5D, and know that many FF users find the 24-105L their 'go to lens' for many situations.

Cheers, and regards all! 8)

Paul


----------



## bvukich (Feb 13, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> bvukich said:
> 
> 
> > It will either be the 24-105/4L IS or (hopefully) a newer version of it.
> ...



That would be awesome... but unlikely.


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 15, 2012)

Jim K said:


> I think Canon is stuck going with an AF lens. That's not what I would like but I think that's what will happen.
> 
> I would like to see a choice. Body only, 24-105 kit or new 24-70 f/2.8 II



Aren't they all AF lenses?


I'd probably say it'll be the 24-105... but i'm hoping (real hard) its the 24-70, and at a good price...


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 15, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> Jim K said:
> 
> 
> > I think Canon is stuck going with an AF lens. That's not what I would like but I think that's what will happen.
> ...



Not the tilt and shift


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 15, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> D.Sim said:
> 
> 
> > Jim K said:
> ...



Oh yeah, you make a good point... forgot those were manual only... :-[

but arent all the listed lens choices AF?  *runs*


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 15, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > D.Sim said:
> ...



... one option is 'other' ...... :


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 16, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> D.Sim said:
> 
> 
> > briansquibb said:
> ...



I will never win :'(


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 16, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > D.Sim said:
> ...




8) 8) 8) 8) ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Dave T (Feb 17, 2012)

bvukich said:


> It will not be a prime as they are not a general use lens.





D.Sim said:


> I will never win :'(



Don't feel back D.Sim. I'm still trying to figure out what happened to all the prime users still around. (smile)

Dave


----------



## Jim K (Feb 17, 2012)

Another one of those Senior Moments. Thought I said an *IS* lens not an *AF* lens. And a zoom. 

But the 24mm TS-E is on my landscape list which is neither AF or Zoom. Oh well. Should have gotten back to this thread sooner.


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 18, 2012)

Jim K said:


> Another one of those Senior Moments. Thought I said an *IS* lens not an *AF* lens. And a zoom.
> 
> But the 24mm TS-E is on my landscape list which is neither AF or Zoom. Oh well. Should have gotten back to this thread sooner.



Started taking handheld shots with the TS-E 24 using the shift - it feels strange to be twiddling the shift and focus whilst looking through the viewfinder


----------



## D.Sim (Feb 18, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Jim K said:
> 
> 
> > Another one of those Senior Moments. Thought I said an *IS* lens not an *AF* lens. And a zoom.
> ...


Ah, but the satisfaction you get when you (eventually) get the shot you're after....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 18, 2012)

D.Sim said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > D.Sim said:
> ...



Thats because you are too realistic. Try playing dumb, but then you are up against Professionals


----------

